# Constipation - how much fiber to give???



## Justyna (Mar 1, 2007)

Since reading lots of posts on the constipation topic I decided to go out & buy a container of Benefiber for my three kitties. Now, how much should I give them & how often?

All 3 weigh between 10-15 lbs and are on Nature's Variety raw medallions diet with some Raw Instinct dry.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Assuming they're constipated...I'd start with 1/8 tsp per meal (assuming twice a day) and work up to 1/4 tsp per meal over a week to 10 days. 

If you just want to use it as a preventative, don't give the amount above...it could go the other way on you. I'd just do a pinch or so per meal.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

do any of your cats actually have problems with constipation?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup,

My cat has big problems with hard stool. We give her canned pumpkin with her wet food. 

I also saw a cat fiber product that comes in capsules and contains that same fiber in the metamucil, plus barley and stuff. Sorry I don't remember the brand, but I saw it at an ag-way store. You open the capsules and add it to the cat’s wet food. I was thinking of trying it but the pumpkin is working for now. And she likes it

If they aren’t having trouble going to the bathroom, I wouldn’t bother with the fiber. Most cats do just fine on a low fiber diet (or so I am told).

If all 3 are having trouble I would look for an environmental issue. If only one is, I would have him/her checked out by a vet to make sure the colon is normal. Too much fiber can actually cause a problem with a cat with an enlarged colon.

regards,
Brian


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

When Sam was constipated he told me about it. He walked over to his litter box, stood by it and dug a few times with his paw, then looked back at me and said,"Can't!", pretty clearly. I was amazed. I scooped him up, telling him I'd take of him, and we rode in my car to the vet. The vet assistant looked at me kinda funny when I said to her,"Sam told me he was constipated." :lol: She gave me a tube of hairball remedy, which worked like a charm. Sam really appreciated it.


----------

